# Talla Cuadro



## Yeco (Jan 12, 2011)

Hola a todos lo bikers, espero y me puedan ayudar con sus conocimientos, quisiera saber cual es la talla de cuadro recomendada para mi, mido 1.58 cm y no se si la medida de cuadro correcta es de 16" o de 14.5".
Muchas gracias y saludos!!


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

yo creo que 16 o small (chica)


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Bajo regla de libro, small o x-small... bajo regla pràctica: la que te acomode... que no debe ser màs grade que chica


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeco said:


> Hola a todos lo bikers, espero y me puedan ayudar con sus conocimientos, quisiera saber cual es la talla de cuadro recomendada para mi, mido 1.58 cm y no se si la medida de cuadro correcta es de 16" o de 14.5".
> Muchas gracias y saludos!!


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yeco , olvídate del largo de los seat tube , ni caso hagas si es 16 o 13 , 15 etc.

Una vez que ya tengas definido el modelo y marca que te guste o que estés pensando comprar , prueba el small y el extra small si lo tienen , uno de los dos te debe quedar .

Suerte.
the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Otro punto de partida es la bici que tienes ahora. Que te incomoda de ella o que buscas que no tiene (en cuanto a talla).

Lo mejor es probarla, pero si no puedes, entonces si necesitas tener una idea de que talla. Para eso, se necesita mas informacion, si eres de piernas cortas o largas, brazos cortos o largos y necesitas guiarte mas por el tubo superior que el del asiento. Eso a su vez, depende de la marca y modelo... asi que tambien seria bueno saber a que cleta le echas el ojo.


----------



## Yeco (Jan 12, 2011)

Muchas gracias a todos, por sus comentarios y su ayuda, la bici que vi en internet es una gt zaskar carbon expert modelo 09, donde dice el vendedor que la consigue en talla S y XS, yo actualmente traigo una Zaskar Team Talla S con una suspensión de 80mm, que se ve muy chaparrita, pero el tuvo horizontal me quedara como 2 o 3 cm de espacio entre la entrepierna y el cuadro, y la otra que traigo en mente es un cuadro santa cruz superlight, pero ahí si solo seria chica.

Muchas gracias a todos por sus consejos, la verdad son muy valiosos.
Saludos!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeco said:


> Muchas gracias a todos, por sus comentarios y su ayuda, la bici que vi en internet es una gt zaskar carbon expert modelo 09, donde dice el vendedor que la consigue en talla S y XS, yo actualmente traigo una Zaskar Team Talla S con una suspensión de 80mm, que se ve muy chaparrita, pero el tuvo horizontal me quedara como 2 o 3 cm de espacio entre la entrepierna y el cuadro, y la otra que traigo en mente es un cuadro santa cruz superlight, pero ahí si solo seria chica.
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos por sus consejos, la verdad son muy valiosos.
> Saludos!


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yeco , no andas nada mal con los cuadros que andas viendo.

Si comparas la Zaskar carbon extra small contra la Superlight small tendrás :

El largo del tubo superior de la Zaskar carbon extra small es casi igual al de la Superlight small .

Sin embargo el standover height de la Zaskar extra small es mas o menos una pulgada mas bajo que la Superlight small , sucede también que cada compañía mide sus "standover height " en diferentes lugares del cuadro , obvio entre el sillín y el manubrio , pero ¿ a que distancia ? , quien sabe .

Ten en cuenta que la Zaskar es una bici hard tail y la Superlight es doble .

El tubo de la Zaskar es recto , el de la Superlight tiene curva hacia abajo.

saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Yeco (Jan 12, 2011)

the last biker said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Yeco , no andas nada mal con los cuadros que andas viendo.
> 
> ...


Hola The las biker, muchas gracias por tus comentarios, efectivamente la SC es de doble, no he conocido a nadie que de viva voz me diga que es muy buena subiendo, pero según he leído es muy buena, y de la Zaskar pues la verdad es un cuadro que ya conozco, lo único que no me da mucha confianza es que la venden por internet, por que según se no tiene GT en México a un distribuidor autorizado.
Tu que opinión tienes de la Superlight?
Saludos y gracias


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

Hola Yeco

Para tu estatura va un cuadro XS


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Yeco said:


> Hola The las biker, muchas gracias por tus comentarios, efectivamente la SC es de doble, no he conocido a nadie que de viva voz me diga que es muy buena subiendo, pero según he leído es muy buena, y de la Zaskar pues la verdad es un cuadro que ya conozco, lo único que no me da mucha confianza es que la venden por internet, por que según se no tiene GT en México a un distribuidor autorizado.
> Tu que opinión tienes de la Superlight?
> Saludos y gracias


Mi opinión es que la superlight con lo que pesa y - con el poquito antisquat que tiene-, debe subir bastante bien si se escogen las llantas adecuadas (como cualquier bici), y será más comoda en el descenso. Si tu intención es competir primordialmente entonces a lo mejor me iría por la GT, si lo que quieres es una bici más enfocada en diversión que en competición entonces por la SC.

Ahora bien.... es probable que incluso la SC sea mejor para competir tambien...no lo sé... pero de lo que si estoy seguro, es que si pones una al lado de otra a que se den unos llegues, hara más diferencia el piloto que la bici. En la personal yo escogería de estas dos la SC simplemente por que es doble y no es de carbono (no se cuanto cuesten cada una, pero estoy asumiendo que el precio no es un factor)

Suerte!


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

Yeco said:


> Hola a todos lo bikers, espero y me puedan ayudar con sus conocimientos, quisiera saber cual es la talla de cuadro recomendada para mi, mido 1.58 cm y no se si la medida de cuadro correcta es de 16" o de 14.5".
> Muchas gracias y saludos!!


no compres mas de un talla 15... :thumbsup:


----------



## elsantito (Nov 17, 2007)

Yeco, no se de que parte en México radiques, pero en mi experiencia (Altos de Jalisco) yo compraria la Zaskar por su peso y ligerés y asi compensar el "heavy duty" rodaje que necesito para todo el huizacherio y mesquites que abundan por estas tierras. Ah, sí otra cosa, estos cuadros duran una eternidad. Tengo un '93 que aun sigue rodando... claro que le cambie los componentes ya mas de una vez, pero el cuadro sigue "al tiro".


----------

